# Ivory Coast War is Over!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Did anyone hear? The war in Ivory Coast is over! My mom grew up there, so she was horrified to find them fighting. But today, April 5, 2011, the war is over!!! Laurent Gbagbo is surrendering his position as president! Finally his presidency is over!


----------

